# ASK DBSTALK: DVR without tuners connected?



## jchaak (Jan 17, 2004)

Can dvr recordings be watched without the tuners connected like with the 50x series receivers?

Sorry if asked and answered previously? Did an unsuccessful search.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

I believe that I had read previously that you can do this. If there are any new shows on this week I will be finding out at the end of the week when I have to unhook the SAT in on my 501 to hook to the 921 that is on the way... Gerry


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes you can.


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Yes you can.


I tried this over the weekend at a show we did and could not make it work there appeared to be a mask over the screen like the infor screen was up when we pressed the format button we could see for about 5 seconds a dim picture in the middle but it would then be masked.

Try it let me know if you have the same issue

Ayal


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I haven't seen that, but I haven't tried it since L145 downloaded. My experience was with the sat cables not connected, powering on the 921 resulted in the Acquiring Data message. At that point I hit the DVR button, and selected a recording to watch. The recording looked fine.


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I haven't seen that, but I haven't tried it since L145 downloaded. My experience was with the sat cables not connected, powering on the 921 resulted in the Acquiring Data message. At that point I hit the DVR button, and selected a recording to watch. The recording looked fine.


My problem occoured again this time with the lnb connected I tried to reboot ect did not work it also blocked live programming from being seen. I went into the menu to system update it saqid completed like it normally does I hit ok and the mask went away. has anyone else seen this?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Make sure you disconnect the satellite cable from the dish if you are getting progamming shut off or you will lose your PVR/DVR Events. This goes for all the PVR/DVR receivers.


----------

